# GE Profile Refrigerator PDS22SISBRSS problem



## robertryberg (Jul 25, 2013)

I have this bottom freezer refrigerator.  It hums but does not work.  The condenser fan does not run.  I took the control board out and it does not have any brown spots that I have seen when they go bad.  I took out the relay switch and it seems fine too.  What else could it be?  Could the control board still be bad?


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi,



> I have this bottom freezer refrigerator. It hums but does not work



No cooling at all?



> The condenser fan does not run.



More often than not a board and fan motor issue....many have said they checked for power at the motor and is metered ok but when they changed the motor the new one wouldn't run.






Main control board assembly with installation instructions





Condenser fan motor

jeff.


----------



## robertryberg (Jul 25, 2013)

Not cooling at all.  Is it possible that the entire problem is the fan motor?  Which one should I try replacing first?


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Not cooling at all. Is it possible that the entire problem is the fan motor?



Not normally, even with the consensor fan motor not workign you should still get -some- cooling.

Confirm the compressor is acually running or not.
If it is running, check the frost pattern on the evaporator/cooling coils in the freezer behind the back false wall.

jeff.


----------

